# Saw it, Drove it, Bought it!



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

Okay, let me start by clarifying that I didn't actually buy one, but my fiance did. I did however drive it! I was very impressed, having driven a few other compact luxury SUV's (Q5, RDX, etc.), I found the ride to be very nice, and the size to be rather manageable. We're going to pick up my fiance's Cortina White Q3 next week, so I'll be sure to update with pictures, but I just wanted to start an actual (co-) owner's thread. Looking forward to hopefully seeing more posts in this forum from other owners!:wave:


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey, congrats to you both! I'm still waiting on my dealer's delay vehicles to arrive so I can get some seat time of my own. Really looking forward to your photos.



BettaJetta88 said:


> Okay, let me start by clarifying that I didn't actually buy one, but my fiance did. I did however drive it! I was very impressed, having driven a few other compact luxury SUV's (Q5, RDX, etc.), I found the ride to be very nice, and the size to be rather manageable. We're going to pick up my fiance's Cortina White Q3 next week, so I'll be sure to update with pictures, but I just wanted to start an actual (co-) owner's thread. Looking forward to hopefully seeing more posts in this forum from other owners!:wave:


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

Went to the dealership yesterday. Looked over the car. Bought it!!! I take delivery on Monday at 2:00. Can't wait. Monsoon Grey Mettalic 2.0 Tiptronic Technik with the Bose 14 speaker sound, Nav, leather.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

ic: ??


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

DasCC said:


> ic: ??


The car isn't in yet sadly. It was in transport when we went in and put a deposit down. We're going by tonight to deal with the trade-in, so if it's there i'll snap some pics


----------



## charliemike (Jul 22, 2001)

The horsepower/torque specs (200/207) make me feel like this is the same 2.0T in the Mk6 Jetta GLI and not the newer 2.0T in the MQB cars. Why is that given the Q3 is a MQB vehicle? Edit: Got my question answered. The platform is the PQ35 and not MQB. Really disappointing.

Congrats on the new purchase(s) by the way. I think the Q3 looks better than anything else in that class.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

I got to drive one yesterday, briefly, and I have to say, I was very impressed. I know it's not the new platform (whatever that's really worth) and the lower horsepower engine than the new MQB's 2.0T but it still felt plenty capable and very nimble on twisty roads. If the leasing works out well, I really think a Prestige model is in my future...



charliemike said:


> Edit: Got my question answered. The platform is the PQ35 and not MQB. Really disappointing.


----------



## charliemike (Jul 22, 2001)

nickjs1984 said:


> I got to drive one yesterday, briefly, and I have to say, I was very impressed. I know it's not the new platform (whatever that's really worth) and the lower horsepower engine than the new MQB's 2.0T but it still felt plenty capable and very nimble on twisty roads. If the leasing works out well, I really think a Prestige model is in my future...


Thanks for sharing that. My concern these days is safety. I'm wondering how much the MQB platform has on small-overlap crashes.


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

charliemike said:


> The horsepower/torque specs (200/207) make me feel like this is the same 2.0T in the Mk6 Jetta GLI and not the newer 2.0T in the MQB cars. Why is that given the Q3 is a MQB vehicle? Edit: Got my question answered. The platform is the PQ35 and not MQB. Really disappointing.
> 
> Congrats on the new purchase(s) by the way. I think the Q3 looks better than anything else in that class.


Yeah, the use of the older motor is a bit disappointing to me as well, but seeing as it's the same setup in my 2011 GTI, I know there's plenty of potential hidden in there  It's sort of sucky that this is just a 4 year old car (to Europe) that we're just now getting as a brand new model, but it's still a great little automobile. 

We're going to pick ours up tomorrow morning, so I'll update with pictures later in the day! :thumbup:


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

okay finally some pictures now that she's home!


----------



## brad005 (Jun 11, 2012)

*MMI Screen*

Beautiful! Congratulations!

I haven't driven one yet, but am looking at one for my wife. The dealer tells me that the MMI Screen does not retract (as in does in the A3/A6 line). Can you clarify for me if it does or not? 

Thank you!


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

brad005 said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!
> 
> I haven't driven one yet, but am looking at one for my wife. The dealer tells me that the MMI Screen does not retract (as in does in the A3/A6 line). Can you clarify for me if it does or not?
> 
> Thank you!


That is indeed correct, the screen does not fold/retract at all. It's a bit disappointing, but IMHO not that big of a deal.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

charliemike said:


> Thanks for sharing that. My concern these days is safety. I'm wondering how much the MQB platform has on small-overlap crashes.


MQB cars seem to be doing well (A3/S3 and Golf 7). PQ35 cars...not so much but during the refresh Audi could've made an improvement.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

nickjs1984 said:


> I got to drive one yesterday, briefly, and I have to say, I was very impressed. I know it's not the new platform (whatever that's really worth) and the lower horsepower engine than the new MQB's 2.0T but it still felt plenty capable and very nimble on twisty roads. If the leasing works out well, I really think a Prestige model is in my future...


MQB is lighter (more fuel efficient) and safer according to IIHS tests. The engines are more powerful and efficient. The PQ35 platform has 10 years under its belt in North America. As long as it works for you is what matters but I'll pass since I already have a PQ35 Tiguan. The Q3's platform and engine is what Tiguan owner's have been driving since 2009.


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

BettaJetta88 said:


> That is indeed correct, the screen does not fold/retract at all. It's a bit disappointing, but IMHO not that big of a deal.


The one that my wife drove did indeed fold down into the dash. Pushed it down until it clicked and it locked down. Same thing to get it come back up.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Interesting - was it difficult to get it to move? Does anyone else have any experience with the screen? The one I drove did not seem to want to move, but I also didn't push too hard as I didn't want to break it.



struTTer said:


> The one that my wife drove did indeed fold down into the dash. Pushed it down until it clicked and it locked down. Same thing to get it come back up.


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

nickjs1984 said:


> Interesting - was it difficult to get it to move? Does anyone else have any experience with the screen? The one I drove did not seem to want to move, but I also didn't push too hard as I didn't want to break it.


Not sure. The dealer was demonstrating everything to the wife. Didn't look that difficult though.

I was in the backseat thinking of ways of talking my wife out of the Q3 and into the new Golf Sportwagon in the spring.


----------



## brad005 (Jun 11, 2012)

Maybe it is a US Spec. thing? The pictures below is taken off of AudiUSA.com. under “Q3 Interior Views”. 

My wife currently drives a 2010 VW Tiguan and it has been a fabulous vehicle. We are just looking for a replacement as it is now approaching five years old. Even though in does only have 21K miles on it.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

You know, you could be right. Doesn't really bother me that it's always "up" but it would have been nice if they had not gone the cost-cutting route and left that feature in place. Oh well.


----------



## arffer (Oct 28, 2014)

We have a US spec Q3 and can confirm the screen does NOT fold down


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

The Canadian Version that I bought doesn't fold down either.


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if the new 2017 2.0T prestige model comes with the gen 3 motor?


MK6 GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

2017 Q3 still comes with the Gen-1 EA888 2.0T engine.....that is not a bad thing. It would be nice if they gave it the new 8 speed automatic that the new MBQ Tiguan got.

Concerning the Small Overlap crash test results of the PQ35 based Q3, it is much better than Tiguan, or any other PQ35 based chassis, as Audi made some significant structural changes when the Q3 model was developed in 2011. Surprisingly, these changes were not shared with the Tiguan chassis, its most similar PQ35 sibling.


----------

